# Adoption et Protection animale > SOS - Appels Divers > Pétitions, Actions, et Manifestations >  Recherche bénévoles (rats, souris, furets, cobayes)

## White Rabbit

*L'association White Rabbit recrute !*


Nous cherchons à renforcer nos équipes de bénévoles chargés du suivi des animaux. Réfléchissez bien avant de candidater, *ces postes demandent de la disponibilité et nous souhaitons un engagement sur le long terme.*


Des postes sont à pourvoir au sein des pôles suivants :
- rats
- cobayes
- furets
- souris
-> le poste (recrutement et suivi des FA, traitement des demandes d'adoption, suivi post-adoption) sera à déterminer avec le responsable de pôle qui vous contactera


Qualités requises :
- vous devez bien connaître l'espèce, afin d'être capable de donner des conseils aux FA ou aux adoptants. N'hésitez pas à consulter nos conditions d'adoption pour voir si le mode de vie que nous souhaitons pour nos animaux vous correspond
- vous devez pouvoir être autonome tout en aimant le travail en équipe : tout se fait à distance ("télétravail") mais en coordination avec les autres bénévoles, ce qui nécessite une bonne communication avec ceux déjà en place.


Intéressés? Envoyez un mail avec le plus d'éléments possibles (votre expérience, le mode de vie de vos animaux, vos disponibilités, etc.) à recrutement@white-rabbit.org.
Si vous n'avez pas de réponse au bout d'une semaine, n'hésitez pas à vérifier vos spams!

----------


## White Rabbit

L'association recherche toujours des bénévoles pour s'occuper de la réhabilitation des cochons d'inde et des furets!
Si vous souhaitez nous rejoindre, écrivez-nous à recrutement@white-rabbit.org

----------


## White Rabbit

Nous recherchons toujours des bénévoles pour nous aider à la réhabilitation des souris, cochons d'inde et furets.

Si vous souhaitez nous rejoindre, merci d'écrire à recrutement@white-rabbit.org.

----------

